
CAFE society - terpua
http://www.economist.com/agenda/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10249454&fsrc=RSS
======
rms
>George Bush objects to other parts of an energy bill that requires energy
companies to produce 15% of electricity from renewable sources and ditches
billions of dollars of tax breaks for oil companies.

Ah, Bush. What would we do without him?

~~~
davidw
That's easy: talk about hacking and technology:-)

